# Is his comb okay?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I see some small white dots. Is this normal? His comb has never been really bright red. He's almost 3 months old.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Comb looks fine to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I don't see anything either.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> I see some small white dots. Is this normal? His comb has never been really bright red. He's almost 3 months old.
> 
> View attachment 41742
> View attachment 41743


He looks healthy to me


----------

